# Lab Pup Training Partner...



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm looking for someone around the C-Bus area that would like to get together on Saturdays or Sundays for some training sessions with their young pup. 
I have a 5 month old that is ready to start some formal training and it would be alot easier with two. Hopefully, looking for someone around the same training stages as mine. 
This is the first lab I've owned but I want to train from start to finish. I am by no means an expert of any kind with the retriever training but the bottom line is I can't get the wife to even shoot primers! I've been loading up on training supplies ie., launcher, dummies, birds, etc.
Geeze. This sounds like a personal add (LOL!) 
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Richard Wolters "Waterdog" is a great book and DVD to get you doing it on your own.


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

You're right! Wolters' books are great, "Water Dog" was the first book I bought three years ago. I even asked my wife to read his "Family Dog." I will say that for the beginer, I like the "10 minute retreiver" out of all of them. It may not be the best, but it's the easiest to understand for me. 
I got a British pup so, I've been studying the British ways closely ie., Robert Milner, Eric Begbie, etc. Right now, I'm reading Tom Dokken's book "Retriever Trainer." He also has a great book and blends some of the British and American training styles together.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

I did the book first and then watched the DVD. It helped to see a pup doing the wrong thing and getting the correction from the trainer. Instead of seeing the dog doing it the correct way. The book was actually funny because it was true to form. I laughed when I read about the attention span of a pup was approx. 5 - 10 min. and then they will start to chase butterflies! LOL. Sure as anything, my pup lasted 5 min and went after a butterfly! I'm glad I read the book and didn't get so caught up in trying to make my dog a superstar over night. It taught me patience as well as the dog!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Call me in late spring, and we can work our dogs.
Ryan 507-5640


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Did you use "water dog" alone for training your lab. We just sent our deposit out for our lab and i want to get some type of training idea before we get him.


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

Big Fish,
I don't exclusively use one person's method. After just finishing the first 6 months of training I will give you my experience and what I wish someone would have recommended to me first:
Don't even buy a Retriever Training Book!!!!!!!!!!!! Retrievers are born with the insinct of retrieving, no need to get too involved with that early. Non-retrieves are more productive at earlier stages to have a good gundog. I through countless dummies when I got my pup. Don't do that!

Also, mostly what I read starting out is: "this can be done in a couple of sessions," or "once they are proficient, now you can move on to this." Well, this may be true for a professional but I'm just a working man that wants a nice hunting dog. I work her every day, day in, day out and have never done anything "in a couple of sessions." The pup knows what I want, but only repetition will get her to do it with any consistency.

I would recommend "Don't Shoot the Dog." by Karen Pryor a must read first and ingrain the necessities of a good hunting partner with basic obedience. From there, it really all depends on the pup. After the pup is sitting, heeling and coming to you on every command every time/any time you command, then and only then, would be the time to start training for the duck blind. Also, dog behavior books or wolf behavior books would be at the top of my list. You have to really understand the pups psychology. 
Second, I would recommend Robert Milner's "Retriever Training-A Back to the Basics Approach." Robert's book would be ideal to read in conjuction with Karen's book.
This would have saved me a little headache anyway. 
I was just an old houndsman before I got my first lab this year. There are some particulars to training hounds but not even close to training a retriever and my training methods were very counter productive for awhile.
PM me anytime.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I"m in Westerville and I have a pretty decent spot for training. I'm not a fan of Wolters' books/methods. Spencer is pretty good and Koehler for basic obedience. I've got a 12 month old lab that I'd be happy to meet up on weekends for some training. 329-6577


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

I just came from Westerville training the pup today.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Why not throw dummies to your pup? I used water dog for my first lab who is now 12. She was a very good duck dog. Has a great drive. That's what is all about. I'd hook up the duck boat in the driveway to the truck and she would put her game face on. She knew it was good times about to come. I played fetch with her immediately when a pup, and she still loves to play fetch today. I seen her do things like chase diving cripples right out of breath. Not stuff you can teach. I just got a new pup last week who is 9 weeks yesterday. Plan on doing the same with her. If she is anywhere as good as my yellow, I'll be happy.

What part of Woelters ways doesn't work?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Brian, how many bird-dogs do you/have you owned?

I have plenty of homers/training area if you ever want to do dog work


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

That would have been great. But no thanks.


----------

